# Introducing the official vpsBoard git hosting service (free)



## Novacha (Oct 31, 2013)

In collaboration with @MannDude, I have set up a community git service, similar to GitHub. This service uses gitlab to provide project management and is run and hosted by @MannDude. The main intent of this service is to have a local, in-house way to host projects provided by the community. vpsBoard projects created for vpsBoard (like the in house advertising system and the dailyserverdeals.com project) will be migrated to this new git server.

If you have a project that is server related or that relates to vpsBoard, feel free to host it on the in-house git service. Both public and private hosting is available for free.

You can sign up here.

Current public projects can be found here.

The url of the site is http://git.vpsboard.com/

*Here are some screenshots of the service:*


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks good mate, I'll try it out later.


----------



## perennate (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2013)

Very cool.   Glad to see this.  

I like where the community is headed.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mojeda (Oct 31, 2013)

Server Status 2 Added 

edit: also added my Quick Gallery script, that I really need to update with my latest code...


----------



## Novacha (Nov 1, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Server Status 2 Added
> 
> edit: also added my Quick Gallery script, that I really need to update with my latest code...


Looks good!


----------



## Raymii (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I've screwed it up. Please remove this project: http://git.vpsboard.com/blabla/testbla. Issue has been reported to GL folks.


----------



## drmike (Nov 5, 2013)

So I see some projects in there... Someone want to provider a git-torial for lowly peasants?

I see I can download a tar.gz version of the projects.  But beyond that, other end user file slurping tips recommended.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Nov 7, 2013)

This is cool.


----------



## NodeKid (Nov 10, 2013)

Magic; nice to see the way things are headed here instead of being 'yet-another-forum'.

Edit: ooh! Snappy!


----------



## willie (Jan 31, 2014)

Gitlab security vulnerability, patch available.

http://blog.gitlab.org/xss-vulnerability-in-gitlab/


----------



## MannDude (Feb 1, 2014)

NodeKid said:


> Magic; nice to see the way things are headed here instead of being 'yet-another-forum'.
> 
> Edit: ooh! Snappy!


Thank you. I'm blessed to have some good community members here who wish to see this place flourish as well and I'm happy to be able to help them help the community. Novacha has done a lot around here and deserves more recognition for it.


----------

